# DS #0856: Bleach DS 2nd Kokui Hirameku Requiem (Ja



## T-hug (Feb 15, 2007)

^^ndsrelease-1511^^


----------



## smealum (Feb 15, 2007)

Awesome !


----------



## Frankmans (Feb 15, 2007)

YES I was waiting for this release 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..

now waiting for Death Note DS to be released lol..


----------



## SHADE³ (Feb 15, 2007)

sweet B)


----------



## Knightmare (Feb 15, 2007)

That's what I call a really good release


----------



## MPkyu (Feb 15, 2007)

sorry but how can i download this game please, if it's possible of course ?


----------



## T-hug (Feb 15, 2007)

QUOTE(MPkyu @ Feb 15 2007 said:


> sorry but how can i download this game please, if it's possible of course ?



Please read the forum rules, no illegal software can be downloaded at www.GBATemp.net.
I AM THE LAW


----------



## SHADE³ (Feb 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Feb 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(MPkyu @ Feb 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > sorry but how can i download this game please, if it's possible of course ?
> ...








No arrancar in this game


----------



## Naouak (Feb 15, 2007)

and that fucking ririn


----------



## MPkyu (Feb 15, 2007)

someone has a link to download it or not ? sorry but iwant to play this game >_


----------



## GameDragon (Feb 15, 2007)

Phew been waiting for this for months now...gonna be a long night...


----------



## Rayder (Feb 15, 2007)

QUOTE(MPkyu @ Feb 15 2007 said:


> someone has a link to download it or not ? sorry but iwant to play this game >_<




I suggest you read this:

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=boardrules


VERY IMPORTANT!

Read and comprehend.


----------



## MPkyu (Feb 15, 2007)

OK sorry but i'm a french guy an di don't understand all the words ^^ i will respect the rules


----------



## orocantype (Feb 15, 2007)

Anyone else having save problems with Supercard SD?

Default settings when patching but everytime you boot up the game you're greeted with a message which I assume is an error related one and you end up losing your progress.

I assume it's autosave like the first.


----------



## DonVil (Feb 15, 2007)

No arrancar? WTF? Not even Grimmjow or Ulquiorra?


----------



## Sekkyumu (Feb 15, 2007)

So that one is better or what ?

Didn't really like the first...


----------



## zombgief (Feb 15, 2007)

QUOTE(DonVil @ Feb 15 2007 said:


> No arrancar? WTF? Not even Grimmjow or Ulquiorra?



HUH??????????????


----------



## T-hug (Feb 15, 2007)

I just had a few quick rounds and its pretty much the same thing again.  I'm not a seasoned Bleach fan so can't really make a fair judgement content wise but its got the same formula.
Tested on M3 simply.  If anyone wants a game on WI-FI im up for it, message me on IRC or pm me here.


----------



## Aril (Feb 15, 2007)

Can't wait to beat some japanese guyz on wi-fi :]


----------



## SHADE³ (Feb 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Feb 15 2007 said:


> I just had a few quick rounds and its pretty much the same thing again.Â I'm not a seasoned Bleach fan so can't really make a fair judgement content wise but its got the same formula.
> Tested on M3 simply.Â If anyone wants a game on WI-FI im up for it, message me on IRC or pm me here.


I'm downloading right now, I'll give you a round or two... I'll probablt get owned though. I never played the first one


----------



## BlazerDe (Feb 15, 2007)

Niiccce!!!  Finally Bleach DS 2 is released but I have a big problem....


The right hinge for my DS Lite is broken and now I need a case replacement fro it, but I am tempted to at least try bleach and see what its like.

Has anyone tried the Shock! replacement kit for the DS Lite? How is it, is the build quality good?


----------



## Zorn (Feb 15, 2007)

works on supercard SD


----------



## Hooya (Feb 15, 2007)

I will be all over this when I get home this evening.

And what's up with all the ROM requests?  Man, people are just stupid sometimes.

As far as Arrancar go, They're not in this game because the Anime really hasn't gotten that far yet (they're only what, 4 eps into that story arc).


----------



## imgod22222 (Feb 15, 2007)

what dump # was the first game? (NOT A ROM REQUEST)
there was only one person asking for the ROM, and they obviously didn't read the rules. Their excuse was "im french." I think that means is that GBAtemp admins should get their rules translated into many languages, or have a link on the page to google translator.


----------



## orocantype (Feb 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Zorn @ Feb 15 2007 said:


> works on supercard SD


Except for the fact that you get a save data corrupt message of sorts each time you start up the game which results in you losing all your progress.

Sigh.


----------



## Lacrimosa (Feb 15, 2007)

Are there any differences between this and the first game? I mean, does this game have any new moves or new characters? Supports wi-fi? And most inportant: Is there any way for the wi-fi option to choose NOT to play with Japanese player? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 They are killing you instantly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







p.s. Damn. I want to play Death Note and it will be in japanese. DAMN I say.


----------



## minger (Feb 15, 2007)

cant wait to play this


----------



## shadowboy (Feb 15, 2007)

No arrancar : ( DLing now, ****ing awesome looking.  (Almost skipped school for it)

Nao I crave death note.


----------



## Danieluz (Feb 15, 2007)

Gotta test this =D


----------



## lookout (Feb 15, 2007)

It look good!


----------



## SHADE³ (Feb 15, 2007)

Um, does the game save fine for you guys?


----------



## Naouak (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah shade, that's just you have to take the second option in the story mode to load a game.


----------



## knocturnal (Feb 15, 2007)

great


----------



## SHADE³ (Feb 15, 2007)

Ahh, I see. Thanks Naouak


----------



## Codemasterflex (Feb 15, 2007)

w00t, Urahara is in it now.
Treasure


----------



## ludosan (Feb 15, 2007)

doesn't work for me....i use a SC/SD with firmware 1.7 software 2.58...
i can't save.


----------



## splattered (Feb 15, 2007)

Nice!!!

Im assuming all the menus and in-game text are in japanese though....

?


----------



## KazuNB (Feb 16, 2007)

I think it works for the Slot one supercards but not the slot 2 cuz Im gettin the same problem it wont save


----------



## m2pt5 (Feb 16, 2007)

Plays and saves fine on R4.


----------



## gov78 (Feb 16, 2007)

same here i get save problem with it to. guess where gunna have to wait for some kind of fix


----------



## CWar (Feb 16, 2007)

The game doesn't work on my EZ4 =(


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 16, 2007)

Anyone test it on the Supercard Lite or the Supercard DS(one)?

Hang in there, fellow Supercard owners!


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 16, 2007)

judging from that screen shot, are all the characters in their Bankai form or do they need to be activated?


----------



## SHADE³ (Feb 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Feb 16 2007 said:


> judging from that screen shot, are all the characters in their Bankai form or do they need to be activated?


They need to be activated
And I don't know how to do that


----------



## Rayder (Feb 16, 2007)

SCminiSD  works but won't save.


----------



## Da Foxx (Feb 16, 2007)

QUOTE(SHADE³ @ Feb 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Feb 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > judging from that screen shot, are all the characters in their Bankai form or do they need to be activated?
> ...


Just press on the touch screen the very last red button, lol... I think you need to unlock it though as you progress in story mode.. I've just been fighting CPU's in VS mode.


----------



## Hooya (Feb 16, 2007)

QUOTE(gov78 @ Feb 15 2007 said:


> same here i get save problem with it to. guess where gunna have to wait for some kind of fix



Works for me with mine.  You using the latest client/loader?.  Haven't tested saving yet.


----------



## Tanas (Feb 16, 2007)

Works and save ok, on the M3 Perfect.


----------



## Tripp (Feb 16, 2007)

Cool - gonna check this out as soon as I get home from work...


----------



## ron555 (Feb 16, 2007)

HOLY SHIT.

I think I just soiled my pants.


----------



## rice151 (Feb 16, 2007)

Can anyone check to see if this works on Single Card Download Play with ANY Slot-1 Card?  I'm assuming it will work for R4/M3 Simply maybe DS-X and maybe SC One


----------



## ron555 (Feb 16, 2007)

OMG they removed Byakuya! 

He BETTER be one of the secret characters!


QUESTION: 

1) Is there any way to convert the text to english?
2) I want to play the story mode - is there any way to do this without knowing how read Japanese? (I speak it, no read it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## inter4ever (Feb 16, 2007)

Byakuya is not there! Noooooooooooooooooooo!

For playing the game without reading the text, just wait for a faq that can guide you through the game.

Does the game auto-save or do I have to save manually?


----------



## rs4 (Feb 16, 2007)

g6 - force r/w + trim

Saves fine.. for now.


----------



## rice151 (Feb 16, 2007)

QUOTE(ron555 @ Feb 16 2007 said:


> OMG they removed Byakuya!
> 
> He BETTER be one of the secret characters!



Bleach 2nd Character List
Byakuya is still there...


----------



## Orc (Feb 16, 2007)

QUOTE(rice151 @ Feb 16 2007 said:


> Can anyone check to see if this works on Single Card Download Play with ANY Slot-1 Card?Â I'm assuming it will work for R4/M3 Simply maybe DS-X and maybe SC One



Won't work from Flashed DS to Unflashed DS / Unflashed DS to Flashed DS on R4.


----------



## ron555 (Feb 16, 2007)

AWESOME!!!   Thanks rice151.    I can't wait for a SAV file for this game to unlock all of the characters!


Byakuya is the best. Cherry blossoms rule.


----------



## Orc (Feb 16, 2007)

http://www.tensyon.net/log/431.jpg
http://www.tensyon.net/log/432.jpg
LOL!

EDIT:
OH SHI-! I tried the second one LOL it WORKED! XD XD XD




EDIT 2nd!:
First one works too, I didn't even try hard. Just roughly copy them and they worked first time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




; 
http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h274/ora...leachDS2nd2.jpg


----------



## rice151 (Feb 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Orc @ Feb 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(rice151 @ Feb 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone check to see if this works on Single Card Download Play with ANY Slot-1 Card?Â I'm assuming it will work for R4/M3 Simply maybe DS-X and maybe SC One
> ...



Thx Orc, just gotta check DS-X now...


----------



## rice151 (Feb 16, 2007)

is that the new password screen? So instead of, button combinations, you can   oh I dunno, draw random things and get money?


----------



## Orc (Feb 16, 2007)

QUOTE(rice151 @ Feb 16 2007 said:


> is that the new password screen? So instead of, button combinations, you canÂ  oh I dunno, draw random things and get money?



Yeah, I think they'll appear in magazines or something and you copy them out but they made the detection kinda lax so people who can't copy them well can still get them. But this is the result lol, draw in random shit and it works as well. XD







So if you draw as bad as Rukia, you can still get free monies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It seems that I was right lol... you just have to follow the outline of the gourd or kon's footprint lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/9563/konbleachro0.jpg


----------



## sylver78 (Feb 16, 2007)

I don't know the Bleach anime, I can't read japanese but I must admit that this is a cool 2D fighting game (The best one so far on NDS) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The US version will be even better


----------



## rasoirnoir (Feb 16, 2007)

How many characters are there ?
I love bleach and I wonder if I will buy this game.


----------



## dbgtdob (Feb 16, 2007)

QUOTE(CWar @ Feb 16 2007 said:


> The game doesn't work on my EZ4 =(



this game works on the ez flash iv deluxe, does not work on ez flash iv compact, to save you need to edit the romlist.txt and set the correct save type, works perfect after.


----------



## minorinhu (Feb 16, 2007)

doesn't work with sc rumble lite 
save game corrupts when restarting


----------



## sylver78 (Feb 16, 2007)

QUOTE(rasoirnoir @ Feb 16 2007 said:


> How many characters are there ?
> I love bleach and I wonder if I will buy this game.


I would say 44 :
http://www.sixfortyfive.com/temp/bds2/15.jpg


----------



## dbgtdob (Feb 16, 2007)

QUOTE(sylver78 @ Feb 16 2007 said:


> I don't know the Bleach anime, I can't read japanese but I must admit that this is a cool 2D fighting game (The best one so far on NDS)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i doubt they will release this game in the us, i mean the anime is not that big over in the us, i mean just look at naruto its huge, but most of the games are not ported over, and even the naruto fighting game shinobi retsuden is not ported.


----------



## lilboymonkey (Feb 16, 2007)

man, i seem to have unlocked most of the chars, except for the top row and bottom 2 rows (hollows, aizen etc). (seen from the image link above)
anyone know how to unlock the rest?


----------



## sylver78 (Feb 16, 2007)

Damned !
You are certainly right as "0292 - Bleach DS Souten ni Kakeru Unmei (JP)" has no US/EU version


----------



## Sil3n7 (Feb 16, 2007)

Sweet cant wait to play!!


----------



## Castlevania (Feb 16, 2007)

shit.. SC SD is Initialization save files 

why Initialization save file??

not patch??


----------



## ryuuketsu (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi
It save automatically? or i need active?
And I have a ds-x
...
and apparently i can't save
voila


----------



## ron555 (Feb 16, 2007)

lilboymonkey,

Can you post your save? Pretty please!?


----------



## reilina (Feb 16, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Damned !
> You are certainly right as "0292 - Bleach DS Souten ni Kakeru Unmei (JP)" has no US/EU version



wanna know why bec the anime series here in the US is just started, wait for awhile, theres a "possibility"
that they will release a US ver.

anyways anyone knows the saver size? im having a hard time figuring it out with my SCDS1.


----------



## kernelPANIC (Feb 16, 2007)

I tried to play some multiplayer using the Wi-Fi mode and when I tried 4-player mode, when displaying my statistics it said that I played 9999 battles, won 9999, lost 9999, etc, all my online stats are at 9999 (when it was my very first time playing online).
I'm using a DS-X btw. Anyone else experienced the same using the same or different flash carts?


----------



## PAO (Feb 16, 2007)

save file isnt working for the supercard lite....dos any1 know how long it will take for them to fix this?

....a month of waiting down the drain...


----------



## Icetron (Feb 16, 2007)

QUOTE(kernelPANIC @ Feb 16 2007 said:


> I tried to play some multiplayer using the Wi-Fi mode and when I tried 4-player mode, when displaying my statistics it said that I played 9999 battles, won 9999, lost 9999, etc, all my online stats are at 9999 (when it was my very first time playing online).
> I'm using a DS-X btw. Anyone else experienced the same using the same or different flash carts?



Same thing happened to me, using EZIV Lite Deluxe.  If you try to add friend codes it says your list is full too, and when you check the list it's full with a lot of random friend codes.  After you finish one match the 9999's turn back to 0 (or 1 for if you won or lost).

Too bad my game doesn't save.


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 16, 2007)

I can't get my head round this game at all.  What's with all the characters on the touch screen?


----------



## ohoni (Feb 16, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> wanna know why bec the anime series here in the US is just started, wait for awhile, theres a "possibility"
> that they will release a US ver.



This game will almost certainly come out over here, it'll just take a few years. The earliest Bleach games all have spoilers up through episode 50 or so, so they aren't likely to come out over here until around the fall or later. This game seems to have spoilers even beyond the current anime in Japan, so it's unlikely to come out for another year or two after that.


----------



## DigitalSilence (Feb 16, 2007)

im kinda new to this M3 biz (my friend gave me his M3-mini/sd when he bought a simply).

does anyone know if this works on an M3-mini slot 2 device?



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> (Trim rom, 4xDMA, Software reset, Force R/W) It seems that this game doesn't work with everyone's M3/card



the above is the settings from the M3wiki, i didnt trim or use software reset, but 4xDMA + Force R/W didnt work, any ideas?

does the last part of the M3wiki quote apply to my M3?


----------



## Burbruee (Feb 16, 2007)

http://tinyurl.com/2xwez6
Here, savefile with all 44 characters and 29 stages unlocked.
It's from my M3-Perfect, so it's .dat not .sav.


----------



## ryuuketsu (Feb 16, 2007)

It is possible to convert .dat  in .sav? for supercard and Ds-x


----------



## Xellos2099 (Feb 16, 2007)

I have a supercard mini and I find the following problems:

Game don't save, when ever I restart, the game say the save fie is corrupted and it is being return to original state.

Second, I can't seem to get the wifi battle working.  When I try to go to wifi config, I got hang at whiote screen and I need to reboot.

Also, does anyone agree they seems to have tone down Ichigo's Banki attack in this game compare to first game?


----------



## reilina (Feb 16, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I have a supercard mini and I find the following problems:
> 
> Game don't save, when ever I restart, the game say the save fie is corrupted and it is being return to original state.
> 
> ...



same thing here with my SCDS1 and i ive tried every saver size, i think we need an update in firmware with this :'( 
but it works with my m3CF.

oh by the way thanks for the save file, i think your missing 1 char(uber aizen probably?)

-edit-
NVM...the save doesnt work with any supercard flashcart


----------



## rice151 (Feb 17, 2007)

hmm

"Bleach_DS_2nd_Kokui_Hirameku_Requiem_JPN_NDS-iND is a Hacked
rom, they hacked the end of this rom -- look at ind-b2khr.jpg.
we redumped twice and got this correct clean rom, enjoy!"

Quote from the WRG NFO from www.ds-scene.net

Any comments?  Maybe that explains the > 1028mb theory?

*EDIT* 
Thuglife beat me to it on another thread, but we may see a re-release...


----------



## ron555 (Feb 17, 2007)

You are a god!

For anyone who wants to use Burbruee's sav for the R4, use the R4 save converter.

UPDATE: I still see a small silver slot @ the bottom right - is there something supposed to be there?


Bleach 2 is EASILY the best fighting game on the Nintendo DS. Hands down.


----------



## AeroScap (Feb 17, 2007)

now we just wait for the WRG release..


----------



## rice151 (Feb 17, 2007)

Maybe Single Card Download Play will work w/ WRG's release?  I mean if iND's release had extraneous code, maybe a "cleaner" version will work with the R4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Here's to hoping!

I think it's confirmed...
XXXX - Bleach DS 2nd : Kokui Hirameku Requiem *BAD DUMP* (JPN) (1024Mbit) (iND)


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Feb 17, 2007)

fuck the wrg release they are just trying to get the game for themselves when the differences make no change


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 17, 2007)

which release should  i get the wrg one right ?


----------



## Dirtie (Feb 17, 2007)

Edit'd.


----------



## ron555 (Feb 17, 2007)

If there's a clean copy, I'd rather have that.




EDIT: holy shit. there's wifi play in bleach2! AWESOME!
http://www.dsfanboy.com/2007/01/30/bleach-2-brings-the-pain/


----------



## shadowboy (Feb 17, 2007)

What size is it trimmed on G6?  Pisses me off, I deleted like every thing besides Tennis No ougi sama, DKRDS, Lunar Knights, and Jet Impulse for this, and now it turns out it can be trimmed?  Stupid iND.

That said, I will keep the iND version, mainly cause I don't want to risk my perfect save being lost.


----------



## Hooya (Feb 17, 2007)

The WRG release trims differently on my EZ4, but still doesn't save.

My guess is that the save size is 512, but for some reason I can't choose that in the EZ client.

Anyone know what I need to add to the ROMLIST.TXT file to get the right save type?


----------



## ron555 (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm so glad I got an R4 and dumped my Supercard lite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*sticks out tongue* =p


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Feb 16 2007 said:


> What size is it trimmed on G6?Â Pisses me off, I deleted like every thing besides Tennis No ougi sama, DKRDS, Lunar Knights, and Jet Impulse for this, and now it turns out it can be trimmed?Â Stupid iND.
> 
> That said, I will keep the iND version, mainly cause I don't want to risk my perfect save being lost.


It only trims down to about 124.5 megs. 

I'd expect the save would still work on the non-hacked rom, but even if it doesn't, you won't lose your save because you always back up your important saves. Right?


----------



## shadowboy (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE(destructobot @ Feb 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shadowboy @ Feb 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > What size is it trimmed on G6?  Pisses me off, I deleted like every thing besides Tennis No ougi sama, DKRDS, Lunar Knights, and Jet Impulse for this, and now it turns out it can be trimmed?  Stupid iND.
> ...



Yeah, but sometimes I'm stupid with them.  I accidentally overwrote my all pokemon caught pearl save with a beginning of game save when I reformatted, so I'm worried I might screw up.


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Feb 16 2007 said:


> I accidentally overwrote my all pokemon caught pearl save with a beginning of game save when I reformatted


Ouch. I'm so paranoid about doing something like that that I never overwrite my backed up saves. I just keep them in folders named for the date when I backed them up.


----------



## Mythrix (Feb 17, 2007)

This seems to have fixed the saving issue with supercard (I tested with SD version):
http://forum.supercard.cn/view.asp?login=&...=2866&forumID=6
(New ndsrominfo.dat file.)


----------



## Timo710 (Feb 17, 2007)

Does this one suck as bad as part 1?


----------



## ChowMein (Feb 17, 2007)

Wow 101 comments! Looks like Bleach is pretty popular.

Anyways is this the same as the first one (ala "new" Dragonball games) or completely revamped?


----------



## reilina (Feb 17, 2007)

its completely revamp example is aizen's uberness is gone


----------



## Timo710 (Feb 17, 2007)

So if you thought the first one sucked, is there a chance you like this one?


----------



## rice151 (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Timo710 @ Feb 17 2007 said:


> So if you thought the first one sucked, is there a chance you like this one?



It's more of the first, refined, so Yeah, if you think the first one sucked, then you'll find the same for this sadly.  It really is THE BEST DS fighter though


----------



## kirbydragon (Feb 17, 2007)

Dragonball eh? I have all the Budokai's, JUS, and even D.O.N. but none of them top this game. I wasn't expecting much at first but this vid was enough for me.


----------



## thegame07 (Feb 17, 2007)

if this game is so popular why is there no english release


----------



## DjoeN (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Hooya @ Feb 17 2007 said:


> The WRG release trims differently on my EZ4, but still doesn't save.
> 
> My guess is that the save size is 512, but for some reason I can't choose that in the EZ client.
> 
> Anyone know what I need to add to the ROMLIST.TXT file to get the right save type?



I can confirm that it is 512Kb EEPROM

Tested save With real DS gamecart with 512 eeprom
Tested on Express Card by changing it to 64/512Kb EEPROM
Tested on Supercard DS One setting Save to 512Kb EEPROM


----------



## ron555 (Feb 17, 2007)

If you thought the first one sucked, you're pretty retarded, but it's a much more refined version.

Better & smoother graphics, more characters + more moves, wifi play, 2v2 action.


----------



## ron555 (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> its completely revamp example is aizen's uberness is gone



I noticed. That and Byakuya is also toned down a lot.

Those were two most powerful characters in Bleach I


----------



## reilina (Feb 17, 2007)

reallly byakuya has been tweak down? 
i didnt notice that probably bec i was practicing with urahara most of the time...
did anyone have luck playing it with SCDS1 bec everytime i turn it off my save gets corrupt
i tried the new dump still now working.


----------



## CWar (Feb 17, 2007)

Finally got the game working on the EZ4 by downloading the latest patch and kernel. But it wasn't able to save properly as well. I got what seems to be a save corrupted graphic when I load the game.


----------



## Pikachu025 (Feb 18, 2007)

About the error in the first dump: Open the game in a Hex-Editor and overwrite the last 16 or so random bytes with FFs and you have the "proper" version.


----------



## Tanas (Feb 18, 2007)

Supercard SD FIX...

http://djoen.pocketheaven.com/Download/ndsrominfo.dat


----------



## ron555 (Feb 18, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reallly byakuya has been tweak down?
> i didnt notice that probably bec i was practicing with urahara most of the time...
> did anyone have luck playing it with SCDS1 bec everytime i turn it off my save gets corrupt
> i tried the new dump still now working.



Thank god for the R4.  

Anyways, yes, Byakuya has been toned down a lot.  His flash step + strike has been slowed down and if the person blocks, you're fucked.

Also, his flame attack takes a lot longer.


----------



## blindr (Feb 18, 2007)

i got it to work with the supercard and the fix, but when i go to wifi it doesnt work.

after i find a player the match disconnects and i go back to the screen.

anyone else?


----------



## Abdul (Feb 18, 2007)

Saving does not appear to work on DS-X with either dump.


----------



## SHADE³ (Feb 18, 2007)

^ Yep >_>


----------



## blindr (Feb 18, 2007)

whoops double post


----------



## DjoeN (Feb 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Abdul @ Feb 18 2007 said:


> Saving does not appear to work on DS-X with either dump.



Confirmed!

Time for DS-X team to bring out an update for the DS-Xtreme


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 18, 2007)

Is there a trick on how to do combos or anything, because I can never do them. To me my best "combo" is constantly bashing someone over the head over and over again.


----------



## GameDragon (Feb 18, 2007)

Lots of Light Punches help with combos. The B button can be used to extend your combos if you know how to do it well enough.


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 18, 2007)

I think I'm missing something very easy here, I try mixing and matching buttons but nothing happens. The only light attack I do is bashing them over the head with the hilt of the sword, the only medium attack I do is that slash...

I can't even find out how to do more moves. It's making me look stupid, I figure holding a direction when pushing a button changes the attack, but it doesn't.


----------



## blindr (Feb 18, 2007)

tip: if you suck at 2d fighters, you will suck at this.


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm finally getting the hang of this one. I'm still not that good. It's amazing how I'm doing fine in actual fights, but it's the extra crap like the Guy Nurse healing Soul Reapers and Hopping Contests that's giving me the most trouble...


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 19, 2007)

Menos is pissing me off at the end. I swear to god I'm going to smash the M3 over this bastard...
Well not really, but he is a cheapass...that damn laser I can't dodge it to save my life, nor can I ever block it in time...


----------



## kirbydragon (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Feb 17 2007 said:


> if this game is so popular why is there no english releaseÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sure you've defeated him/them already but oh well I guess. Here's a tip, have a run through the first game's challenge mode. It has 200 combos for you to finish, with 10 each for the 20 chars listed. They get increasingly difficult so it's useful for learning how to play the game. Then go back to the second game and kick arse


----------



## dbgtdob (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Feb 17 2007 said:


> if this game is so popular why is there no english releaseÂ



because its a anime, they wont release games that go past a shows story, take naruto for example its released in the us already but they cant release alot of the naruto games since it would ruin the story since people would know the plot from the game, or wont know the characters.


----------



## natakuken (Feb 19, 2007)

thank you!


----------



## theprodigy (Feb 20, 2007)

anyone know how to beat the levels where there are like 3 really weak guys in a hospital room or something....*i think* you're supposed to heal them? but i'm not sure how....stuck now....anyone have any idea how to beat it?


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 20, 2007)

QUOTE(theprodigy @ Feb 19 2007 said:


> anyone know how to beat the levels where there are like 3 really weak guys in a hospital room or something....*i think* you're supposed to heal them? but i'm not sure how....stuck now....anyone have any idea how to beat it?


Use the guy's Down, Up + Y move, and he drops a blue pill. If they walk on it, they regain half their health.


----------



## rice151 (Feb 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Feb 18 2007 said:


> Is there a trick on how to do combos or anything, because I can never do them. To me my best "combo" is constantly bashing someone over the head over and over again.


While standing and assuming your Standing Heavy doesn't Launch into the air.  
Light, Light, Medium, FLASH, Light, Light, Medium, FLASH, Light, Light, Medium, FLASH, Light, Medium, LAUNCHER (Standing OR Crouching Heavy usually) Up, Light, Light, Medium, Special/Super

If you play the game more, I'm sure you'll pick up stuff.
So when are we having that Bleach Tourny GBAtemp?  After you give birth right?


----------



## GameDragon (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah, I'll be waiting for that Bleach Tournament also. Don't torture us >_


----------



## Xellos2099 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi, I am facing some problem setting up the wifi with bleach 2 for some reason. I am currently using: Passcard 3 and supercard mini. Whenever I try to set up the wifi setting within the game. The game would freeze in white screen and I need to reboot. Anyone else come across this problem or is it suppose to be like this? I am usign wrg one


----------



## reilina (Feb 21, 2007)

anyone knows the port for this game TCP&UDP

i have my router firewall but i cant set it up without knowing the ports

anyone knows?


----------



## Mr.Dilf Sir (Feb 21, 2007)

Does anybody have the definitive settings for this on M3 Lite???


----------



## Sil3n7 (Feb 23, 2007)

Please help Me and my brother want to play on teams multicart but the game automatically puts us on player 1 and 3 vs. 2 and 4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dont know what to do and how to change them!


----------



## Sil3n7 (Feb 23, 2007)

Please help


----------



## rice151 (Feb 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Xellos2099 @ Feb 20 2007 said:


> Hi, I am facing some problem setting up the wifi with bleach 2 for some reason. I am currently using: Passcard 3 and supercard mini. Whenever I try to set up the wifi setting within the game. The game would freeze in white screen and I need to reboot. Anyone else come across this problem or is it suppose to be like this? I am usign wrg one



Set up your WiFi connection through an official NDS game, because it freezes for me also, but I own Metroid Prime Hunters and set up my wifi through that and now bleach automatically reads it


----------



## Rabbi Nevins (Feb 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Mr.Dilf @  Sir! said:


> Does anybody have the definitive settings for this on M3 Lite???Â



it works for me with 4xDMA, trim rom and software reset


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 25, 2007)

i just cant get into this game 

it just seems to be button mashing


----------



## vmon41 (Dec 20, 2008)

Sorry to bring up an old thread....

But does anyone got this Jap version working on a DSTT v1.16 kernel?

I cannot get it to load at all..

kept saying fail to create sav file...


----------

